# Reno Reda Announcement



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As some of you may know, Reno "Jay" Reda was recently diagnosed with cancer and is fighting for his life. Here's the official announcement about it and the call for support. Reno has touched so many in his life and career. A huge supporter of the outdoors and media partner with OGF for several years. Thanks in advance for the help and good thoughts and prayers.


My friends,

It is with a heavy heart I send you this. One of our friends and colleagues is hurting and really needs our support. Reno "Jay" Reda, longtime wildlife officer and outdoor skills specialist for the Ohio Division of Wildlife (retired) and host of "Inside the Great Outdoors" radio is in the fight for his life. He's been diagnosed with cancer and is in the process of formulating a battle plan to attack the disease. His family and friends are in the process of rallying the troops in support of Jay and his wife Michelle. As you may know, over the last two years Michelle Reda (Faber), has been battling with cancer as well. 

In an effort to help the family through this very difficult time, we are organizing a rally to not only support Reno and Michelle in their fight, but we're going to celebrate his birthday as well. 

Reno has helped so many people over his life, and is the type of guy that never asked for anything in return. Now, he and Michelle need our help. 

The Jay Reno Reda Benefit Birthday Bash is going to be held on Saturday April 30th from 2pm until 8pm at the Croatian Lodge Party Center located at 34900 Lakeshore Boulevard, Willoughby, OH 44095 - (440) 946-3366. There will be a raffles and auctions for all kinds of firearms and sporting equipment and sporting art. Steve Madewell, musician by night and Executive Director of the Lake Metroparks by day will be providing music along with his friends all throughout the party. Tickets are available by contacting us or purchasing at the door. $45 per individual and $70 per couple. Additional Donations will be enthusiastically accepted at the door.

Please, upon reading this, say a prayer for Reno and Michelle. Maybe light a candle. Get them on prayer lists at your churches. Please send good thoughts their way. As I said, they are in the fight for their lives and we need to step up and support them. Thank you.

Questions? Call or Email to: 

Carl Bachtel - WKYC TV 3 - 216-346-9615 email: [email protected]
Or if Carl is unavailable contact
Jim Peters  440-915-1295 email: [email protected]
Joe Keough  440- 346- 5830 email: [email protected]
Jim Faddoul - 440-570-0361 email: [email protected]
These contacts will direct you to the proper person to get information or handle donations or arrange ticket purchases See You At The JAY REDA BENEFIT BIRTHDAY BASH !


ALL MONEY RAISED THROUGH DONATIONS AND FROM RAFFLES WILL GO TO RENO AND MICHELLE.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There is no better friend to the outdoors than Reno Reda.


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

He is in our prayers here at dutch harbor. I will be contacting you soon on purchasing a ticket. 

[email protected] harbor


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Prayers on their way. Good thoughts and well wishes as well.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have tickets for the event. 

If anyone is interested, PM me.

Again, all proceeds go to the Reda Family Benevolent Fund.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Had someone ask me about this. One of the last lines states that all money raised through donations and raffles will go directly to Reno and Michelle. Does some portion of our Ticket price also go to them?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes. A portion pays for what the hall is providing and a portion goes to the family. I am updating the post as well with an abbreviated prize list if anyone is interested in going. There are some AWESOME prizes on the board to reward those who give to help Reno and his wife Michelle. Thanks for your support and yes, I have tickets.

Email me at [email protected] and we can hook up.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's an abbreviated list of some of teh prizes you could win for supporting Reno and Michelle. Thank you.

Just for buying a ticket to the Jay Reda Helping Hand Cancer Benefit and Birthday Bash, YOU could win a 46 Samsung LED LCD BIG SCREEN TV and Blue-Ray disc player!! Plus you will enjoy the Open Bar, Auctions, Raffles, Games, Food and FUN!!
WHEN: Saturday April 30th 2-8pm. 
WHERE: American-Croatian Lodge Party Center in Eastlake, 34900 Lake Shore Blvd. (at the intersection of Route 91 and Lakeshore Blvd.)
HOW: Call Joe Keough at 440-346-5830 or go to SlabMSeasonings.com and buy tickets in the on-line store. 
DETAILS: Buying a ticket to the Benefit gives you the opportunity to enter raffles or bid in live, silent and Chinese auctions for 200+ amazing items including:
 dozens of fishing charters and guided fishing trips 
 locally guided duck and pheasant hunts
 overnight and weekend getaways
 recreational items such as bicycles and canoes 
 jewelry, digital camera, vehicle services
 as many as 50 gunssome valued at more than $1,000
 fishing tackle and equipment including a trolling motor and canoe
 hunting and fishing accessories including scopes, knives, ammo, decoys, game calls
 gift certificates to local restaurants
 2 Air-Tran tickets to fly you and a companion to a destination of your choice
 certificates for golf and bowling
 food and beverage including gift baskets of meat and seafood, fresh maple syrup, an assortment of wines and beer, plus a whole processed hog and a certificate for freezer beef
 AND--we have a several Gourmet Meal packages that will be prepared in your home by a professional chef or local restaurant
 Indians and Captains tickets
 sports memorabilia from today and yesterday
 NASCAR tickets to the Bristol, Tenn. race
 a custom-built backyard gazebo
 dog training, dog boarding, dog vet care, baskets of doggie goodies
 plus many other valuable and unique items!!

Donations to this event are reaching record levels it seems everyone wants to give something to us to auction or raffle off to help Jay & Michelle. This is your chance to pick up some GREAT ITEMS at bargain prices rarely seen!! We have nearly one auction or raffle item for every ticket sold. While we do expect to sell more tickets the odds of winning an amazing item are in your favor!
So get your tickets NOWbefore they are sold out! Plan to join us for this great event where you will be doing something good for Jay while being good to yourself as well!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Carl,
Due to a death in the family (my wife's grandfather) we were unable to attend. Is there some way I can make a donation? Would love to help a family who has helped our sport and lifestyle so much.
Thanks


----------



## Terry49 (Dec 30, 2011)

It's with great sadness that we learn of the death of Reno "Jay" Reda who left us last night at the age of 52. He finally lost his battle to stomach cancer. His death was announced in Tuesday's (1/17/2012) News Herald (Willoughby). Please keep Jay's family in your thoughts and prayers


----------

